# Fully vaccinated no longer require a PBI online appointment



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

ADVISORY
2021 November 19

Following the approved recommendation of the Inter-Agency Task Force on the Management of Emergency Infectious Deseases (IATF-MED) to de-escalate the National Capital Region (NCR) to Alert Level 2 from 30 November 2021, NOTICE is hereby given to all BI Officials, employee, concessionaires, and clients that;

All BI Offices in NCR and other areas under Alert Level 2 shall observe a minimum 50% up to 70% skeleton workforce while adopting applicable alternative work arrangements. Working hours shall be reverted to 0700H to 1730H effective Monday, 22 November 2021 until further notice.

*Fully vaccinated clients are EXEMPTED from the Bureau's Online Appointment System and shall be required to present to the Security Personnel their VACCINATION CARD/ CERTIFICATION prior to entry. Further, in order to ensure accommodation, unvaccinated or partially vaccinated clients are advised to continue securing an appointment online*.

The Civil Security Unit (CSU) and all Division/ Section/ Unit Heads are enjoined to adhere and implement our minimum health and safety protocols despite the more lenient restrictions and gradual decline of COVID-19 cases in the country.

PBI Advisory


----------

